# Eagle 17rd mags for 92



## not_possible (Sep 21, 2007)

anybody have any experience with them? i just ordered a few 15rd mags for my g29 from cdnn and figured i'd get one of the 17rd eagle mags for the beretta 92 and give it a chance, it was only 6.99 so i don't know what to expect.


----------



## not_possible (Sep 21, 2007)

well i'll update this for anybody that might think of buying these mags...for the price i wasn't expecting a whole lot, but i at least thought the mag would feed. first thing i noticed was it is a pain to load compared to my beretta mags, then it takes a push to load the mag in the gun, then the round is too low in the frame and won't hit the feed ramp...don't bother with them


----------



## Drake69 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah, I did some extra reading on third party mags for Beretta 92's, and the best answer is stick to the factory ones. I'd rather not be in a tight spot and have to worry about whether or not the round chambers in the barrel or when (not if) it'll jam up totally.


----------



## Naterstein (May 15, 2008)

Use ONLY Factory Beretta or MDS (factory beretta incognito). I wouldnt trust any other brand of mag in my Berettas.


----------



## not_possible (Sep 21, 2007)

Yea I have 3 factory mags and will be getting more, just figured i'd get one to try out since cdnn has flat rate shipping and I was already getting a few glock 20 mags. Not even worth the 7 bucks though...only reason I even considered it was for a higher capacity range mag, but it's not even good enough for that.


----------



## Naterstein (May 15, 2008)

If it were my gun, I would go MDS. MDS makes mags for Beretta Factory and are half as much as "Beretta" marked one. Just my .02. If you buy the Eagle or any 3rd party brand, promise you wont carry it rather only use for the range.


----------

